# ألتمس من سيادتكم



## dreamy76

Hello,

The second sentence is 

ألتمس من سيادتكم ان تشملوني بعطفكم الكريم كما عودتمونا 

Many thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## elroy

What is the context?  The word عطف is pretty vague so it's not clear what you're asking.  We need to know that in order to suggest a suitable translation.


----------



## dreamy76

it is an arabic context about someone, who is writing a letter asking a manager of organization for financial support 

عطف means sympathy or here may be generosity 

Thanks


----------



## elroy

Yes, I know what the word means, but I wanted to know what it was referring to in this specific context. 

I would say something like "I humbly ask you to extend your usual generosity to me (and to my organization)."


----------



## dreamy76

Thanks very much to your cooperation elroy, I do not know how to convey the meaning of what the word (عطف)means .

As for your suggestion ,I think I would say ( I appeal to you to extend instead of I humbly ask you)

Many Thanks

I think I will put the whole paragraph but after finishing its translation.


----------



## cherine

Yes, I suggest you do that, because some texts (especially correspondance) have to be changed, sometimes almost intirely, froma language to another. Some expressions that we consider normal in Arabic look very weird when translated literally into other languages.


----------



## elroy

Exactly.   I agree with Cherine.  And just to clarify once again, I have no problems undestanding the word عطف.  It's just that I wanted to understand the broader context, the situation, the purpose of the statement, and _what the word refers to in this particular context_, in order to suggest an appropriate translation (and not necessarily a literal one).

By the way, "I humbly ask" sounds a lot better than "I appeal to you," which is in my opinion too direct.  "I appeal to your generosity" would be preferable, I think.


----------



## dreamy76

"أنا المعيل الوحيد للأسرة المكون من سبعة أفراد ،لذا دفعني الضيق ان اتوجة إليكم ملتمسا من سيادتكم الكريمة *ان تشملوني بعطفكم الكريم كما عودتمونا* "



This is the above sentence in arabic , I found difficuilty in the 2nd part in red.

Thanks for you Cherine & elroy.


Best Regards.


----------



## elroy

I think my original suggestion would work in that context:

_As the sole provider of income for a family of seven, my difficult financial situation has driven me to come to you and humbly ask you to extend your usual generosity to me and my family._


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> _As the sole provider of income for a family of seven_


May I use "a *breadwinner*" instead of a *sole provider*"?


----------



## elroy

Yes, you could say "the family's sole breadwinner."


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> yes, You Could Say "the Family's Sole Breadwinner."


Don't you see that we don't need the adjective"sole" in this case?
A breadwinner= a sole provider?


----------



## elroy

Not necessarily.  A breadwinner is someone who provides for the family, whether or not he's the only one.

You can google "sole breadwinner" or "only breadwinner" for dozens of examples.


----------



## dreamy76

hello,

I translated it as "I am the only breadwinner in the family"

Thnaks for your comments &help


----------



## Josh_

"Breadwinner" does not necessarily mean the only provider, but it often has the connotation of being the only one.  A statement such as "_He was the breadwinner of the family_," implies that he was the only one.  Adding 'sole' or 'only' to that just emphasizes the point.  That's why I'm not so sure googling "sole breadwinner" or "only breadwinner" is a good test.  You can, however, google "one of the breadwinners" to see it being used in situations that do not refer to the only one.


----------



## ayed

Thank you , Josh , for clarification.


----------



## kifaru

Just a suggestion as a person reading what  dreamy76 wants translated into english. I suggest you go with Elroy's original suggestions of "sole provider" and "I humbly ask". "Breadwinner" does not sound as eloquent as "sole provider" and "appeal" sounds like you are begging in desperation for mercy as opposed to financial support. Eloquence really does matter in formal letters of request.


----------



## jemamah

I am the only person who is in charge of my family of 7, for this reason i have been pushed by the severity of the situation to come forward EXPECTING FROM YOUR HONOUR help and petty as you
always did.
Hope that's ok!


----------



## elroy

jemamah said:


> I am the only person who is in charge of my family of 7, for this reason i have been pushed by the severity of the situation to come forward EXPECTING FROM YOUR HONOUR help and petty as you
> always did.
> Hope that's ok!


 Unfortunately, it's not.  It's a more or less literal translation from Arabic that does not sound idiomatic in English.  Also, "petty" should be "pity" and "as you always did" does not work here.


----------



## jemamah

Hi !! elroy 
First of all the Arabic language it’s one the richest language of all, and to translate it to the single word it’s impossible, however you could only translate the meaning of it that’s it. 
By the way Thanks for correcting my spelling!


----------

